# [SOLVED] 93 Camaro brake light/rear turn signal issue



## slycer2002 (May 7, 2010)

I noticed tonight that the rear turn signals and the brake lights don't work on my wife's Camaro. The tail lights themselves work fine, just no turn signals or brake lights. The CHMSL at least works so that is something. The front turn signals work fine, and inside on the dash the indicators work for both the turn signals and the hazard flashers. Our issue is pretty much the same as a previous post I saw on here. Here's the link: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f155/rear-brake-lights-turn-signal-lights-problem-495447.html 
Anybody have any ideas? I looked at the schematics for the rear lights on the car and the only thing I can come up with that involves both issues is the turn signal/hazard switch assembly. This is also what that previous post I mentioned said was a possibility. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: 93 Camaro brake light/rear turn signal issue*

check one of the indicator globes has not blown

check the stoplight globes and fuse and the stoplight switch the brake pedal activates


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: 93 Camaro brake light/rear turn signal issue*

Most likely the turn/hazard switch in the column. In addition to controlling the turn and hazard signals, the brake lights also pass through this thing. Here is a link to the schematic from a 1995 Camaro (should be the same for your '93) to help you diagnose. Replacing it is a bit of a job but doable. The part itself is cheap.

http://shbox.com/1/exterior_lights.htm


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: 93 Camaro brake light/rear turn signal issue*

I think Raylo's got this one pegged - brake wiring going through the turn signal switch is a dumb idea.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: 93 Camaro brake light/rear turn signal issue*

Indeed. This was an easy once since I had the same exact proble once upon a time in my 1994. Slycer's switch lasted 4 or 5 years longer than mine.


----------



## slycer2002 (May 7, 2010)

*Help!!!!*

Okay, here's the problem. I was in the process of R&R'ing my turn signal switch. Everything was going okay but when I was using the steering wheel puller one of the bolts snapped off. I now have a snapped off bolt in my steering wheel that is blocking usage of a puller to get this job done. :upset: I bought a bolt extractor and have it wedged in place, but now I don't know what to use to connect to the extractor to back it out to get the bolt out. Its a square bit and considering the position it is in I can't get channel locks in the right position to untighten it. I can't find my vice grips, and I don't have any 8 or 12 point sockets to use. I'm really at a loss as to what to do here. I have another steering wheel puller that is brand new ready to go but I have to get this other bolt out first. HELP!!!!!


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: 93 Camaro brake light/rear turn signal issue*

I don't have any special tricks for that. Perhaps if you post a picture of the situation someone here can recommend something.

I don't know if you have the Haynes or Chevy service manual but here's a tip for once you get past this broken bolt problem: Loosen the steering column attachment bolts so you can raise the column slightly to get the turn/hazard switch harness and connector out. It can be done without this step but it's a very tight fit. I did one each way and it was much easier moving the column up out of the way.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: 93 Camaro brake light/rear turn signal issue*

Hi Slycer2000


Try to fit a socket (square face down) onto the extractor and use a screw driver into the hex side of the socket to unscrew it. If a screw driver won't fit use a long bolt to fit it onto the hex side and use 2 nuts to lock into one another then use a a key or ratchet.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: 93 Camaro brake light/rear turn signal issue*

what i have done with taps & extractors is take a nut that fits real tight and tap the nut on to the 4 side shaft and use a socket on it

slycer2002
why dont you test and see if the switch is the problem before you maybe waste your time taking it apart and find thats not it ... you dont see to many where both fronts work and both rears dont and it be the switch

to test
with a test light the TS plug connector at the bottom of the steering column ... key on test the lt blue wire for power when you press the brake pedal if it has power check the yellow & drk green to see if they have power when you press the brake pedal

i dont see where you checked the bulbs or the bulb sockets to see if they are bad, the socket & wires can be tested real easy at the back of the car with a tested light


----------



## slycer2002 (May 7, 2010)

*I am well and truly fuct!*

Well, here's an update, such as it is. I went and bought a t-handle and some PB Blaster. When I got back I hit the bolt with the Blaster and let it sit for about an hour. I then attached the t-handle to the extractor, turned it to try to remove the bolt, and promptly snapped the extractor bolt off. So now what? I figure we have two options: One, we can attempt to drill again to the point where we can try to pick the fragments of the old crap out of the threads or even drill more and then rethread the hole with a helicoil, or two, we can buy a new steering wheel from a salvage yard or something and then just sawzall the old wheel off. I don't know what else to do at this point. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: 93 Camaro brake light/rear turn signal issue*

It sounds like the threads on that puller bolt must have galled. That makes for a very difficult extraction indeed. Did it get cross threaded somehow?

I have had luck drilling bolts out incrementally then breaking out the final thin shell. That should work if you have good access except that broken extractor stuck in there might make this very difficult since it is made of very hard material. Start with a good center punch and a small sharp bit to get a hole centered and started. Worth a try....


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: 93 Camaro brake light/rear turn signal issue*

Unless you have access to high speed titanium drill bits forget it. IMO you are better off to get yourself another steering wheel and be done with it.


----------



## slycer2002 (May 7, 2010)

*Re: 93 Camaro brake light/rear turn signal issue*



octaneman said:


> Unless you have access to high speed titanium drill bits forget it. IMO you are better off to get yourself another steering wheel and be done with it.


Funny you should say that. We just picked up some titanium bits yesterday. I guess we'll see what happens. Wish me luck!


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: 93 Camaro brake light/rear turn signal issue*

extractors are very hard metal and really hard to drill .... my guess is you drilled off center and are on the edge of the bolt an steering wheel with the extractor and getting the bolt out even if you do get the extractor out is a task 

The steering wheel can be removed with out a puller ... takes 2 guys to do it 
first put the nut back on the shaft but leave a little gap from the steering wheel ... one guy in the seat pulls on the steering wheel hard and uses his knees the help pry up on it ... the other guy with a brass hammer or brass drift and a heavy reg hammer places the brass on the shaft and smacks it with the other hammer this will take several hits to pop it free .... or drill 2 new hole and tap them to use a puller again


but like i said slycer2002 why dont you test first


----------



## slycer2002 (May 7, 2010)

*Re: 93 Camaro brake light/rear turn signal issue*

I have tested everything. The bulbs in back are brand new. The only thing that lights up in back with the test light are the rear tail lights. Everything else is dark. I even cleaned the yellow gunk out of the sockets to make sure I was getting to bare metal with the tester. Nothing. Just the normal lights for the tail lights. Don't worry, I put fresh dielectric grease in. All in all, I am pretty confident with the diagnosis. But thank you anyway. The car goes to the shop tomorrow. I don't want to risk screwing anything else up.


----------



## slycer2002 (May 7, 2010)

*Re: 93 Camaro brake light/rear turn signal issue*

I got the Camaro back from the shop and everything is working the way it is supposed to. Thank you to all who assisted. ray: It was most appreciated. Moderators, this thread is solved.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

What was the cause of the problem?


----------



## slycer2002 (May 7, 2010)

As suspected it was the turn signal switch.


----------

